# Memoria ROM



## mena (Mar 6, 2008)

Hola gente .... soy nuevo asi que si cometo algún error les pido disculpas de antemano.. Quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar con un proyecto.. se trata de construir una memoria rom con compuertas basicas y otros componentes.. esta puede programarse y trasladarse a otro proyecto y visualizar la información ademas no se pueden usar FF ni registros... Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## clocko (Mar 6, 2008)

entonces no seria memoria rom pues si fuera rom solo tendria los datos ya fijos, y eso se puede hacer con un circuito combinacional, pues siempre te dara el mismo resultado tal y como si fuera una memoria con un dato grabado...


----------



## mena (Mar 7, 2008)

de hecho si es una memoria...... Se trata de lo siguiente: Los datos se pueden grabar en la memoria de alguna forma... se pueden usar transistores o diodos para ese fin la parte combinacional es para poder direccionar los datos y para poder visualizarlos en un display... Obviamente no se pueden grabar datos en un circuito combinacional pero para estre proyecto lo que se quiere es tener una "simulacion" de memoria...


----------



## DRTK (Mar 15, 2008)

Hola, no entiendo bien lo que quieres hacer, pero primero quiero decirte que una memoria rom es una memoria no volatil, es decir,  puede mantener los datos aunque no tenga alimentacion. Con transistores no pasas de hacer biestables (flipflops), cuando unes dos o mas de estos tienes un registro, y cuando unes dos o mas de estos registros con un decodificador tienes una memoria ram, ademas del espacio, costo y relativa complejidad de hacer de esta manera una memoria de modesta capacidad, tienes el problema de mantener los datos cuando no hay alimentacion ya que una memoria ram es volatil, y la razon es que los transistores necesitan ser alimentados para que mantengan la información. Puedes mantener los datos en una ram por medio de una fuente auxiliar de energia como una bateria recargable, pero seria siempre una ram. 
No se si las conozcas, pero si lo que quieres es almacenar datos y poder llevarlos a otro sitio, existen las memorias eeprom que puedes programar muuuchas veces sin perder la información aunque no tengan alimentacion, tambien estan las un poco menos practicas memorias ram de bajo consumo, las cuales por medio de una pila de litio pueden mantener los datos (ram no volatil).


----------



## jorge_alejo (Jun 19, 2009)

hola que tal. No tengo mucho conosimiento sobre esto y nos han dejado hacerlo sin darnos las bases. Quisiera saber como puedo hacer para simular una memoria rom con diodos... 
Felisitaciones al foro, me ha sido de mucha ayuda para practicas anteriores. 
Sin mas que decir y esperando su pronta respuesta, me despido.
gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 19, 2009)

Mira en este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about14669.htmlhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/memoria-rom-diodos-8629/

Saludos...


----------

